# vmware-modules failed ermeging.

## Pes88

Hi! 

I tried to install vmware modules but when emerge tries to compile those modules it fails due to the error  too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'. The kernel version I used was 3.6.8-gentoo

To solve the problem I updated the kernel to the version 3.6.11-gentoo but the result was the same. I also installed the overlay vmware but the result was unchanged! 

output emerge : 

```

localhost linux # emerge -avt vmware-modules

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1::vmware  USE="-pax_kernel" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1 from vmware

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.6.8-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work ...

 * Applying 271-makefile-kernel-dir.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying 271-makefile-include.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying 271-netdevice.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 271-apic.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work ...

 * Preparing vmblock module

make -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/filesystem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.c:38:4: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.c: In function 'DentryOpRevalidate':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.c:104:7: warning: passing argument 2 of 'actualDentry->d_op->d_revalidate' makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.c:104:7: note: expected 'unsigned int' but argument is of type 'struct nameidata *'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/stubs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/file.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/block.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/super.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/inode.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/inode.c:49:4: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/linux/control.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

make -C $PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= postbuild

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only'

make[1]: `postbuild' is up to date.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmblock-only'

cp -f vmblock.ko ./../vmblock.o

 * Preparing vmci module

make -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/linux/vmciKernelIf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDatagram.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDriver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciResource.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciContext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciHashtable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciEvent.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciQueuePair.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDoorbell.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciQPair.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/common/vmciRoute.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/driverLog.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/vmci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/vmci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only/vmci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

make -C $PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= postbuild

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only'

make[1]: `postbuild' is up to date.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmci-only'

cp -f vmci.ko ./../vmci.o

 * Preparing vmmon module

make -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.6.8-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driverLog.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriverSyncCallOnEachCPU':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1252:4: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

include/linux/smp.h:74:5: note: declared here

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.6.8-gentoo'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'vmware': '/var/lib/layman/vmware/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'vmware': '/var/lib/layman/vmware/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work/vmmon-only'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-271.1-r1/work'

```

emerge --info 

```

ortage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3610QM_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 22 Dec 2012 22:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo java-overlay vmware

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native  -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mtune=native  -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/vmware"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpg kde kipi lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm_sensors lvm2 mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## Oriloun

Hi,

I removed "-fomit-frame-pointer" flag from CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS and this solve the problem.

----------

